

Tabbed browsing should remember my history - asolove

How many times does this happen to you? You read a couple of articles from HN, opening interesting-looking links in background tabs. Then you read through the tabs, and run across one that looks interesting, but you don't remember clicking on it and want to know how you got there.<p>We have a feature for browsing hypertext, it's called the "back button." But it doesn't work with opening links in new tabs. Can someone explain why? The browser knows how I got to this page, and the complete history before that. Why does it deliberately forget?<p>Anyone know of a Chrome extension that does this, or the chances of getting it in as a serious feature request?
======
sambeau
My other niggle with tabbed browsing is that the history remembers the time a
page was opened, but not closed.

I often find myself opening a bunch of interesting pages (say on Hacker News)
in new tabs - cmd+click … cmd+click.

I then occasionally accidentally close two tabs at once. Or I decide that I
need to go back to a page I've just read as I want to check something.

The page could by now have been open for hours.

A recently closed history would be useful (and for me, I suspect, more useful
than recently opened history).

~~~
adamzochowski
ctrl-shift-t to undo tab close action. If you closed two tabs, press this
twice.

------
japanesejay
With Firefox you can undo closed tabs. If you use xmarks, it saves your open
tabs and will let you reopen these tabs on a different machine or browser that
has xmarks installed.

------
_fool
this does not actually help you if you are stuck with using chrome. but in
opera, if i want to keep tab history i'll duplicate a tab (from the right
click menu) and then hit my link in the new tab. the duplicated tab remembers
the history of the original tab. perhaps chrome has some similar capabilities?

this plus the "undo" of control-z to reopen recently closed tabs (which retain
their history) makes my forgetful life far easier.

~~~
adamzochowski
ctrl-shift-t to undo tab close action. It works as if control-z for tab
closures. (not sure what is the keystroke for redo).

